# 3 years here and finally moving out! Thank god!



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

Well we moved here 3 years ago from the uk. Have had an ok time here and have 2 kids in school. We have decided to leave so that we can give our kids a more normal life so to speak and to make sure they don't get too spoiled.
We have all been spoiled here in Dubai and after 3 years here the charm of this place has faded and I can see it for what it really is. Corrupt, morally void and not a great place to raise kids at all. 
We have decided to move to Europe so that we can have seasons and be outdoors more. The mall culture in Dubai is dull and during summer there is no other alternative. The slave labour of the workers and maids is shocking and hopefully in Europe we won't see this as much.

While Dubai has been good for us I have to say I am Not at all sad to say goodbye. It's a great place for single people and families but for a short time only.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ta ra!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

milkshake2044 said:


> Well we moved here 3 years ago from the uk. Have had an ok time here and have 2 kids in school. We have decided to leave so that we can give our kids a more normal life so to speak and to make sure they don't get too spoiled.
> We have all been spoiled here in Dubai and after 3 years here the charm of this place has faded and I can see it for what it really is. Corrupt, morally void and not a great place to raise kids at all.
> We have decided to move to Europe so that we can have seasons and be outdoors more. The mall culture in Dubai is dull and during summer there is no other alternative. The slave labour of the workers and maids is shocking and hopefully in Europe we won't see this as much.
> While Dubai has been good for us I have to say I am Not at all sad to say goodbye. It's a great place for single people and families but for a short time only.


Good for you! 

I do have to say though that there are people who do manage to live a normal life here and raise normal kids too.

You may not see slave labour and mall culture in Europe but no place is perfect and I'm quite certain you will encounter other vices out there. 

Every place is what you make it to be so good luck with your new adventure!


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I do have to say though that there are people who do manage to live a normal life here and raise normal kids too.
> 
> ...


Well said Pamela

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

milkshake2044 said:


> Well we moved here 3 years ago from the uk. Have had an ok time here and have 2 kids in school. We have decided to leave so that we can give our kids a more normal life so to speak and to make sure they don't get too spoiled.
> We have all been spoiled here in Dubai and after 3 years here the charm of this place has faded and I can see it for what it really is. Corrupt, morally void and not a great place to raise kids at all.
> We have decided to move to Europe so that we can have seasons and be outdoors more. The mall culture in Dubai is dull and during summer there is no other alternative. The slave labour of the workers and maids is shocking and hopefully in Europe we won't see this as much.
> 
> While Dubai has been good for us I have to say I am Not at all sad to say goodbye. It's a great place for single people and families but for a short time only.


Interesting ... You been on the forum since March 2009 that's nearly four years and contributed with 35 posts I don't think Dubai will be sad to see you leave - but slave labour I've travelled and it happens in most places even in the UK but people have a choice, they choose to be where they are I know so many people from Pakistan who work in Dubai and what you call salve labour actually feeds their family back home, if they were back home they would struggle - on that note enjoy your European exploration 

Bye

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I do have to say though that there are people who do manage to live a normal life here and raise normal kids too.
> 
> ...


By the way took my daughter to see Justin Bieber - hey the boy did good - might go watch Bruno on the 12th April Dubai ...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck with your travels, but I'd say you're going to see more and more of this across Europe from now on! Now the boarders are relaxed and certain countries are seen as a soft touch, they're being over taken by immigrants, working for less than minimum wage. (and if Cameron gets his way with the business for visa campaign he's currently touting in India, then it's all over for the UK).

Europe is expensive, plus you get taxed on everything and so many places are unsafe. I'd take here over most places there, any day of the week.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Good luck with your travels, but I'd say you're going to see more and more of this across Europe from now on! Now the boarders are relaxed and certain countries are seen as a soft touch, they're being over taken by immigrants, working for less than minimum wage. (and if Cameron gets his way with the business for visa campaign he's currently touting in India, then it's all over for the UK).
> 
> Europe is expensive, plus you get taxed on everything and so many places are unsafe. I'd take here over most places there, any day of the week.


Exactly

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Good luck with your travels, but I'd say you're going to see more and more of this across Europe from now on! Now the boarders are relaxed and certain countries are seen as a soft touch, they're being over taken by immigrants, working for less than minimum wage. (and if Cameron gets his way with the business for visa campaign he's currently touting in India, then it's all over for the UK).
> 
> Europe is expensive, plus you get taxed on everything and so many places are unsafe. I'd take here over most places there, any day of the week.


That bloody Cameron & Osborne they will be taxing you for breathing soon ...Fuel is tipped to hit £1.50 a litre this week and along with all his other changes never mind a triple dip recession this country will be spiralling in a recession for the next 10 years they say the unemployment is getting better its all figures that are fudged the place is in dire straits the rich get richer whilst everyone else barely survives - I know I live here but coming to a city near you soon 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

milkshake2044 said:


> Well we moved here 3 years ago from the uk. Have had an ok time here and have 2 kids in school. We have decided to leave so that we can give our kids a more normal life so to speak and to make sure they don't get too spoiled.
> We have all been spoiled here in Dubai and after 3 years here the charm of this place has faded and I can see it for what it really is. Corrupt, morally void and not a great place to raise kids at all.
> We have decided to move to Europe so that we can have seasons and be outdoors more. The mall culture in Dubai is dull and during summer there is no other alternative. The slave labour of the workers and maids is shocking and hopefully in Europe we won't see this as much.
> 
> While Dubai has been good for us I have to say I am Not at all sad to say goodbye. It's a great place for single people and families but for a short time only.


http://www.theatlanticcities.com/jo...leak-christmas-recession-ravaged-europe/4210/

Click on that enjoy reading about Europe -

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

I have children we lead a very good life buys don't spoil them - does being in Dubai really spoil children? Or is that not just down to parenting skills for me the answer is quite clear - my apologies for going on but I don't see why you needed to post this thread and slate Dubai it's given you and your family a good living and probably three good educational years - well that's me done on this thread please don't take this personal it's purely my opinion

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just wanted to give my feelings on Dubai. Loved it when we first came but with kids everything changes. Also for marriages this place not so great. I have witnessed several friends marriage decline while living here. It's a sad state of affairs.
For us we are making a personal choice to leave- not for work etc just for a better life.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

ZeeKhan said:


> I have children we lead a very good life buys don't spoil them - does being in Dubai really spoil children? Or is that not just down to parenting skills for me the answer is quite clear - my apologies for going on but I don't see why you needed to post this thread and slate Dubai it's given you and your family a good living and probably three good educational years - well that's me done on this thread please don't take this personal it's purely my opinion
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...No-one cares... shoot me


I have yet to meet a single Dubai-educated child that I didn't want to punch in the face.

If my own child came home one day talking in a ridiculous faux-Beverly Hills accent and wearing those stupid hipster glasses, then I actually would punch them in the face, and I would expect to be given a medal or some sort of commemorative plaque for doing so.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

ZeeKhan said:


> I have children we lead a very good life buys don't spoil them - does being in Dubai really spoil children? Or is that not just down to parenting skills for me the answer is quite clear - my apologies for going on but I don't see why you needed to post this thread and slate Dubai it's given you and your family a good living and probably three good educational years - well that's me done on this thread please don't take this personal it's purely my opinion
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


Think you being very unfair there buddy. You new here so yes its all nice and shiney and exciting with wonderful malls and what appears a great life. Life isnt about having financial stability and a good education, there are the other aspects that give a quality of life. 

My kids 17 and 15 hate the place and weekends are a challange to get them excited once youve done MOE, Dubai Mall etc that many times you could walk round with eyes closed then getting them motivated on a weekend is more than a challange. And try and find something to do in the heat of summer that doesnt involve being indoors then maybe you may show a bit more empathy.

There is a level of rudeness, bad mannners, ridiculously poor driving, expense for the most fundamental items, lack of customer service that at 3 years living here does grind you down. So i say good luck to milkshake just because they dont like it here and decides to move on we should wish them well rather than saying good riddance based on a view through your newly purchased rose tinted Ray bans


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I have yet to meet a single Dubai-educated child that I didn't want to punch in the face.
> 
> If my own child came home one day talking in a ridiculous faux-Beverly Hills accent and wearing those stupid hipster glasses, then I actually would punch them in the face, and I would expect to be given a medal or some sort of commemorative plaque for doing so.


You sound very aggressive towards children


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The OP is making the right decision, for himself

Everyone's priorities are different, some people would gladly pay more taxes in return for cheaper and better education for their kids; others hate snow and would be happier in a sunny place. I dont think Dubai is too bad a place for raising children but i do see where he is coming from.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

ZeeKhan said:


> I have children we lead a very good life buys don't spoil them - does being in Dubai really spoil children? Or is that not just down to parenting skills for me the answer is quite clear - my apologies for going on but I don't see why you needed to post this thread and slate Dubai it's given you and your family a good living and probably three good educational years - well that's me done on this thread please don't take this personal it's purely my opinion
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


Are you not relatively new here? It would be interesting to see what you feel after a few years here


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck to everybody who makes a decision I still need to buy a pair of those rose tinted Raybans can you post me the link ... But honestly life's what you make it enjoy your travels and experienced and Good luck


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Are you not relatively new here? It would be interesting to see what you feel after a few years here


I will keep you all posted i am new on the forum .. Yes ... but have lived .. Hopefully after a few years I will post my comments they might not work out as I planned but Hey .. You got to give it a go .. Have a good day


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

dubaisaddler said:


> Think you being very unfair there buddy. You new here so yes its all nice and shiney and exciting with wonderful malls and what appears a great life. Life isnt about having financial stability and a good education, there are the other aspects that give a quality of life.
> 
> My kids 17 and 15 hate the place and weekends are a challange to get them excited once youve done MOE, Dubai Mall etc that many times you could walk round with eyes closed then getting them motivated on a weekend is more than a challange. And try and find something to do in the heat of summer that doesnt involve being indoors then maybe you may show a bit more empathy.
> 
> There is a level of rudeness, bad mannners, ridiculously poor driving, expense for the most fundamental items, lack of customer service that at 3 years living here does grind you down. So i say good luck to milkshake just because they dont like it here and decides to move on we should wish them well rather than saying good riddance based on a view through your newly purchased rose tinted Ray bans


Very well said. 

A friend returned from a first ever trip to the US (after spending his whole life in the middle east) and he comments: "People in the US are soo nice, they treat you so well, maybe its because i was a tourist".

My response: People dont treat you "soooo nice" there, they treat you normally, 

its just that you got too used to people not thanking, not acknowledging a greeting, letting the door slam on you, not letting you into their lane as if they would win a million for that, acting as if they were doing you a favor for selling you something (be it a bag for 50 dhs or a flat for 50k)


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

ZeeKhan said:


> I will keep you all posted i am new on the forum .. Yes ... but have lived .. Hopefully after a few years I will post my comments they might not work out as I planned but Hey .. You got to give it a go .. Have a good day


I meant new in town 

What i mean is things almost always look rosy when you move to a new place (and particularly when weather has been great the last 4 months !), you have to live for 3-4 years and that is when you realize whether you really like the place or not. 

I just felt you were unfair on the OP, its easy to say "life is what you make of it", but try telling that to those scammed tenants in the Greens who lost few months rent, and are being evicted because the judgement went against them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

ZeeKhan said:


> Good luck to everybody who makes a decision I still need to buy a pair of those rose tinted Raybans can you post me the link ... But honestly life's what you make it enjoy your travels and experienced and Good luck


I,ve a couple of pairs that i dont use anymore will dig them out and sell them to you there only worth 500dhs but because i believe there is a demand for these now you can have them for 750dhs in 1 cheque.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> I meant new in town
> 
> What i mean is things almost always look rosy when you move to a new place (and particularly when weather has been great the last 4 months !), you have to live for 3-4 years and that is when you realize whether you really like the place or not.
> 
> I just felt you were unfair on the OP, its easy to say "life is what you make of it", but try telling that to those scammed tenants in the Greens who lost few months rent, and are being evicted because the judgement went against them.


I understand what your saying I hope he doesn't feel that I was being unfair I'm not that type of guy I hope all works well for him I've just returned from Dubai and coming out again in 5 weeks back in the UK just sorting a few tenants out and then in Dubai for good .. I always look positively towards goals succeed or not I always learn from my mistakes but have never looked back in regret because it's an experience it's a challenge and journey through life - I love life and we all should


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

dubaisaddler said:


> I,ve a couple of pairs that i dont use anymore will dig them out and sell them to you there only worth 500dhs but because i believe there is a demand for these now you can have them for 750dhs in 1 cheque.


Have you finished using them to be honest I'm not a Rayban fan I'm not actually a sunglasses worshipper ... On this occasion I will decline your generous offer .. Thanks anyway .. Have a great day


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I have yet to meet a single Dubai-educated child that I didn't want to punch in the face.
> 
> If my own child came home one day talking in a ridiculous faux-Beverly Hills accent and wearing those stupid hipster glasses, then I actually would punch them in the face, and I would expect to be given a medal or some sort of commemorative plaque for doing so.


too funny!

My 8 year old daughter said on Saturday..
"Daddy, my friends are all going to see Justin Bieber...."
(i thought - oh sh*t, here we go!)
"he's a bit of a girl, isn't he Daddy? I wish i could have gone to the Stone Roses with you"

that's my girl!!

I am still in dread of 'the dawn of boy-band awareness', though!

My son, 4 in April is still a raging Fifer, though. Not sure if that's a good thing.....!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

ZeeKhan said:


> Have you finished using them to be honest I'm not a Rayban fan I'm not actually a sunglasses worshipper ... On this occasion I will decline your generous offer .. Thanks anyway .. Have a great day


How can you decline an offer of 750 dhs, without at least making a counter- offer of 30 dhs ?


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> How can you decline an offer of 750 dhs, without at least making a counter- offer of 30 dhs ?


Even that's too much lol


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

I will be moving to Abu Dhabi soon and looking to put my kids through private eduction. I've read some of this thread and it sounds like your saying the eduction is poor? Surely it's got to be better than UK schools with the drugs, drink, fighting and the teen pregnancy culture?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Most of the posts from someone who doesn't live here yet, ops normal! 

Good luck with the move back to Europe!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I can understand where the OP is coming from. Just two days back I saw a movie with trees and snows and there were seasons, and felt so depressed (despite the fact that we have absolutely gorgeous weather here). Maybe its just been a while since I got away from UAE on a holiday (nearly 5 months).

PS: Zeekhan - two things (1) Please please please could you use some punctuation in your sentences? Not trying to be a grammar nazi, but reading your responses is a pain not knowing where one sentence ends and the next begins. (2) You are not even here yet (as opposed to just being a newbie). It is great to see you have rose tinted glasses, but please don't dish someone because they expressed an OPINION about a city you have just been as a tourist in, while they have lived in it for a few years.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Zee2012 said:


> I will be moving to Abu Dhabi soon and looking to put my kids through private eduction. I've read some of this thread and it sounds like your saying the eduction is poor? Surely it's got to be better than UK schools with the drugs, drink, fighting and the teen pregnancy culture?


The amount of money you spend on schooling here is similar to private schools in UK - do you get your money's worth? I think not. 
Plus, if you think that there are no drugs, drinking, fighting here, you are mistaken. Yes it may not be as bad here as in some public schools for you back home, but they are there. 
A lot of kids here grow up with some false sense of superiority or self entitlement, just because their parents have the disposable income to pamper them.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I can understand where the OP is coming from. Just two days back I saw a movie with trees and snows and there were seasons, and felt so depressed (despite the fact that we have absolutely gorgeous weather here). Maybe its just been a while since I got away from UAE on a holiday (nearly 5 months).
> 
> PS: Zeekhan - two things (1) Please please please could you use some punctuation in your sentences? Not trying to be a grammar nazi, but reading your responses is a pain not knowing where one sentence ends and the next begins. (2) You are not even here yet (as opposed to just being a newbie). It is great to see you have rose tinted glasses, but please don't dish someone because they expressed an OPINION about a city you have just been as a tourist in, while they have lived in it for a few years.


I'm not dishing anyone, it's my opinion and it's the opinion of many friends I have in the UAE

Grammar it's a forum and I'm on the move, via my phone ... Sorry


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

Slave labour!! Surely not ?? 

Isn't it just that professional people are too busy to raise their own kids or clean their own house/flat/mansion ?

Surely, they are providing for their families future and any sacrifice is worthwhile ?

Surely employing a maid/cleaner/gardener/houseboy/pool cleaner/nanny/dog walker/ toenail clipper and bum wiper..etc is a way of giving to those in need ???? Providing for those less..fortunate..? 

After more than a year here we completely understand your frustrations. Having spoken to and observed so many people and the way they live we've come to the conclusion that whilst the vast majority grit their teeth and bare it, there are those who seem to relish the status that having money in Dubai brings. Including having ' staff '

Maybe I completely misunderstand people..? Maybe most of the women love handing their kids off to a nanny/maid/cleaner for the day so they can go to the gym and sit around in Starbucks or wander around the malls ? 

Maybe not having a job and having ' staff' is a status symbol that tells other women that they are already fabulously wealthy ?

Maybe some people consider the sound of every teenagers plastic LA accent a sign of an expensive and successfull upbringing ? ( After all.. who doesn't love Justin Beiber ?)

Maybe someone out there actually likes driving on roads where the daily commute or child delivery to school carries a very hugh risk of serious injury from all the very capable and considerate drivers ?

Maybe those fortunate enough to have a pool ACTUALLY use them ? ( the evidence around the Springs/Meadows would indicate otherwise !!)

Maybe those of us unlucky enough to have to rent, love the challenge of dealing with unscrupulous landlords and Real Estate brokes who will do everything necessary to part you from your cash whilst promising the earth without delivering even a microscopic piece of the moon ?

One thing is for sure though...you're going to need every penny you've saved to be able to live in the UK or Europe ! 

BUT, if you do have some spare cash.. you might want to give one of the European immigrants a job !! ( although they probably make enough from benefits to not need to work !)


As for me..I love Dubai..honestly !


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ZeeKhan said:


> ...I'm on the move, via my phone ... Sorry


"My dear", less is more.

Personally, I rather read 1 well written and to the point with good insight information from personal experience post more than 10 "on the move" posts


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

ccr said:


> "My dear", less is more.
> 
> Personally, I rather read 1 well written and to the point with good insight information from personal experience post more than 10 "on the move" posts


True ... Point taken


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

johnwasamover said:


> Slave labour!! Surely not ??
> 
> Isn't it just that professional people are too busy to raise their own kids or clean their own house/flat/mansion ?
> 
> ...


Good points, I agree


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Good for you OP and I hope you'll remain happy with your decision.

It's not for any of us to comment on whether the decision is good or bad. In my time here, I've realised that the Dubai is a different city for every person, depending on their situation and social circle.

Good Luck!


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

It's true schooling here is the same almost as private schools in the uk yet here I have 28 kids in my daughter's class. Not exactly what we wanted and a far cry from the private education in the uk. Most of my daughter's class don't speak English and must e holding the others back. Schooling here is all about money making. 
We will of course be putting the kids in private education in Europe but hope for a better standard.
For those of u who say spoiling kids is down to parenting- you try telling your kids they can't have something when everyone else does. Not so easy then.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

milkshake2044 said:


> It's true schooling here is the same almost as private schools in the uk yet here I have 28 kids in my daughter's class. Not exactly what we wanted and a far cry from the private education in the uk. Most of my daughter's class don't speak English and must e holding the others back. Schooling here is all about money making.
> We will of course be putting the kids in private education in Europe but hope for a better standard.
> For those of u who say spoiling kids is down to parenting- you try telling your kids they can't have something when everyone else does. Not so easy then.


I wish you the best of luck and have a great day


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

milkshake2044 said:


> For those of u who say spoiling kids is down to parenting- you try telling your kids they can't have something when everyone else does. Not so easy then.


How old are your kids? I do believe that spoiling your kids is down to individual parenting. Unfortunately, I've seen too often how parents try to compensate for the lack of time and attention by showering their kids with the latest gadgets. 

I also understand though that unless you put your foot down and say no from the time that they're little, they will grow up treating you like their own personal bank.

Classic example is how my neighbour the other day told me her son was screaming on his trip back home because for the first time in his life he sat in economy and not business class. He wanted his own special seat with his own big TV. She didn't know how to deal with it and I'm standing there thinking, WTF he's not even six, smack him and tell him to shut up and be thankful that he's getting to travel in the first place. That's how you deal with it.

New age parenting sucks anyway, no spanking, no correcting, giving away awards just for participating....all of this spoils a child. - my opinion only.

To each his own I suppose.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> How old are your kids? I do believe that spoiling your kids is down to individual parenting. Unfortunately, I've seen too often how parents try to compensate for the lack of time and attention by showering their kids with the latest gadgets.
> 
> I also understand though that unless you put your foot down and say no from the time that they're little, they will grow up treating you like their own personal bank.
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

My kids are 3 and 6. I do not work or have a maid so spend a lot of time with my kids. I do not believe in this whole maid thing. People here are willing to let strangers look after their kids without doing background checks- is pure madness!
I do not believe in smacking or giving into kids every demand. A lot of kids are spoiled here and I just don't want my kids turning out like that. I guess alot are raised by their maids who give into the kids too easily.
Re story of the kid wanting business class- that is taking spoiled to a whole new level! Disgusting behaviour!


----------



## Melo_88 (Feb 24, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I do have to say though that there are people who do manage to live a normal life here and raise normal kids too.
> 
> ...


Well said Pamela: No place is perfect. I've gone through different section in the forum (UK, Spain, Portugal... etc) places that I thought are heaven, and expats have their REAL issues there and everywhere. Of course there are places that are better than others, but neither would you find the perfect or the worst place.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Having spent 8 yrs in HK, 8 years in UK and nearly a year here.......I'd rather bring my kids up here (the east) than the UK (the west).

Teenagers hate wherever they live if they've been there a long time. Mine are thrilled to be here experiencing a plethora of things unavailable to them in the UK...like a warm beach, the list goes on...

if you think it's boring here in the summer with 'only' a mall to visit.....You wait til you get 6 months of rain, snow for a month and dark nights for six months unable to cycle, or even walk outside for long. Unable to even go to Burger King or cinema because its twice the cost it is here.

I feel a little aggrieved by this thread.

Teenagers have been insulted, as have parents, esp. working, teachers, school/education, weather, homes, helpers, and many other things.

Not all teenagers are bad. I am lucky enough to work with at least a few hundred and they are in the majority AMAZING kids. I say that having worked with thousands of teenagers in the UK and HK.

I won't even get started with an education rant.

Life is what you make it wherever you live.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

milkshake2044 said:


> My kids are 3 and 6. I do not work or have a maid so spend a lot of time with my kids. I do not believe in this whole maid thing. People here are willing to let strangers look after their kids without doing background checks- is pure madness!
> I do not believe in smacking or giving into kids every demand. A lot of kids are spoiled here and I just don't want my kids turning out like that. I guess alot are raised by their maids who give into the kids too easily.
> Re story of the kid wanting business class- that is taking spoiled to a whole new level! Disgusting behaviour!


Well, different strokes for different folks. I wouldn't really judge someone else's choices the same way how i'm sure you wouldn't appreciate being judged on this forum.
People have maids for different reasons. Don't you trust your children at the hands of strangers when you drop them at school each morning? It is not our place to call it "pure madness".
None of my son's friends are spoiled, not even the one who was upset at not having a business class seat. That's his interpretation of what is "normal". He's just five, he doesn't know the difference yet. All he knows is that it wasn't part of his routine or what he was used to. I'd rather take the time to correct him and explain the situation than call his behaviour disgusting.
Lxinuk has said it very well. You think summer here is bad, wait till you get to Europe and are stuck indoors because of winter.
Also, my son and his friends have spent entire summers here without going to malls. If your kids are just 3 and 6, maybe it's the parents to blame for taking them just to the malls, eh? Not the kids. There's plenty of stuff to do for children in Dubai without having to take them to a mall for months.
Anyway, you're out of this hell-hole so good for you! Good luck!


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

For your information Pamela we don't do just malls. We are members of a beach club and go a few times a week and needless to say they are bored of this now too. We never stay here for summer but always go back to the uk. Could not handle the summer here with 2 young kids. And as for the 5 year old behaviour re business class- that's down to his parents spoiling him.

And for your information no I would not trust a person off the street to look after my kids as this is in effect what most maids are here unless you go thru an agency. Re leaving them at school- u can't even make that comparison. I won't even go into why not as it's blatantly obvious.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

milkshake2044 said:


> For your information Pamela we don't do just malls. We are members of a beach club and go a few times a week and needless to say they are bored of this now too. We never stay here for summer but always go back to the uk. Could not handle the summer here with 2 young kids. And as for the 5 year old behaviour re business class- that's down to his parents spoiling him.
> 
> And for your information no I would not trust a person off the street to look after my kids as this is in effect what most maids are here unless you go thru an agency. Re leaving them at school- u can't even make that comparison. I won't even go into why not as it's blatantly obvious.


Good luck Milkshake. I can't argue with someone who pays to be a member of a beach club when the same beach a little further down is free 

Hopefully you will be happy in Europe as it doesn't really seem to be about the kids.


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Good luck Milkshake. I can't argue with someone who pays to be a member of a beach club when the same beach a little further down is free
> 
> Hopefully Europe will be a better ground for you to raise your kids.


Get off ur high horse Pamela. I can choose a beach club for my kids. At least we don't get the workers staring at us on Fridays and makin us feel uncomfortable. Men at many public beaches have no shame and I have been hit upon a few times even with my kids! The beach club is a safe choice.
Anyway done conversing with you. You are wasting my time. Good luck in this sandpit with no culture or morals.


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

And how dare u say its not about my kids. The reason we are moving is so the kids don't turn out like the majority of spoiled brats here. My kids actually prefer sight seeing and museums to malls and beaches. Not a lot to be done here as there's no real culture


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

milkshake2044 said:


> Get off ur high horse Pamela. I can choose a beach club for my kids. At least we don't get the workers staring at us on Fridays and makin us feel uncomfortable. Men at many public beaches have no shame and I have been hit upon a few times even with my kids! The beach club is a safe choice.
> Anyway done conversing with you. You are wasting my time. Good luck in this sandpit with no culture or morals.


Ok, last question (because you think I'm on myhigh horse right now)....three years in Dubai watching all these labourers; what have you done to help them?

Also, it's "your" and not "ur" because "ur" technically means "you are" but English is not my first language so I could be wrong.

Also, I dare because it's the internet


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok, last question (because you think I'm on myhigh horse right now)....three years in Dubai watching all these labourers; what have you done to help them?
> 
> Also, it's "your" and not "ur" because "ur" technically means "you are" but English is not my first language so I could be wrong.
> 
> Also, I dare because it's the internet


English is not your first language- should have guessed. I rest my case.

Re the workers- actually I co run a help scheme which helps the workers. This is done by providing toiletries, food, fund raising events ... Most people, like you I am sure, are willing to jut turn a blind eye to these people but I actually have been proactive in trying to help them as much as I possibly can.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

milkshake2044 said:


> English is not your first language- should have guessed. I rest my case.
> 
> Re the workers- actually I co run a help scheme which helps the workers. This is done by providing toiletries, food, fund raising events ... Most people, like you I am sure, are willing to jut turn a blind eye to these people but I actually have been proactive in trying to help them as much as I possibly can.


No, English is not my first language, although, ironically, it's better than your's. So really, what case? My picture clearly shows that I'm Indian and the little flag next to my name is an Indian flag. So it doesn't really take a genius to figure it out, does it?

Regarding the workers, good job! Hopefully someone will take over from you when you leave.

Keeping my personal opinion aside, I do wish you the very best with your move. Dubai is going to have one less unappreciative person soon, a great loss.


----------



## theJava (Nov 8, 2012)

dubaisaddler said:


> Think you being very unfair there buddy. You new here so yes its all nice and shiney and exciting with wonderful malls and what appears a great life. Life isnt about having financial stability and a good education, there are the other aspects that give a quality of life.
> 
> My kids 17 and 15 hate the place and weekends are a challange to get them excited once youve done MOE, Dubai Mall etc that many times you could walk round with eyes closed then getting them motivated on a weekend is more than a challange. And try and find something to do in the heat of summer that doesnt involve being indoors then maybe you may show a bit more empathy.
> 
> There is a level of rudeness, bad mannners, ridiculously poor driving, expense for the most fundamental items, lack of customer service that at 3 years living here does grind you down. So i say good luck to milkshake just because they dont like it here and decides to move on we should wish them well rather than saying good riddance based on a view through your newly purchased rose tinted Ray bans




Very well said Dubaisaddler, I dont think Zeekhan response is appropriate. I have been here 3 months only and i have already seen what Milkshake seen
I live in Holland for 12 years but now I can see people treat other people much much better i begin to appreciate Holland/ europe more than before.
I make much more money here than in Holland, but I decided not to prolong more than 4 months here.
Everybody deserve what best for themselves and money is not always the case

Milkshake deserve a much better response. I would say good luck and wish your family well


----------



## theJava (Nov 8, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> No, English is not my first language, although, ironically, it's better than your's. So really, what case? My picture clearly shows that I'm Indian and the little flag next to my name is an Indian flag. So it doesn't really take a genius to figure it out, does it?
> 
> Regarding the workers, good job! Hopefully someone will take over from you when you leave.
> 
> Keeping my personal opinion aside, I do wish you the very best with your move. Dubai is going to have one less unappreciative person soon, a great loss.


You must be very happy to leave here, Pamela, must be very different than in India.with all the dollars, i can understand where is your arogancy come from.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread has devolved into a finger pointing / member insulting back and forth .. which NEEDS TO STOP IMMEDIATELY!!! 

As has been the case earlier, moderator action will be taken if people don't calm down ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I say congrats on escaping this sand pit.  

Nothing else.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

ZeeKhan said:


> I'm not dishing anyone, it's my opinion and it's the opinion of many friends I have in the UAE
> 
> Grammar it's a forum and I'm on the move, via my phone ... Sorry


Dishing? Some new form of culinary torture? Or do you mean "dissing", hey respect etc gangster style!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

theJava said:


> You must be very happy to leave here, Pamela, must be very different than in India.with all the dollars, i can understand where is your arogancy come from.


Sorry, I'm a poor Indian lady who is overworked and underpaid. I can't afford a beach club membership and I can't afford expensive brunches. I surround myself with simple people who live very normal lives. So yes, I am happy but not because of "Dubai", because of how I choose to live my life. No arrogance and certainly no dollars so don't know what you understand.

I have wished the OP the very best with their move, not sure what more is needed.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

lxinuk said:


> Having spent 8 yrs in HK, 8 years in UK and nearly a year here.......I'd rather bring my kids up here (the east) than the UK (the west).
> 
> Teenagers hate wherever they live if they've been there a long time. Mine are thrilled to be here experiencing a plethora of things unavailable to them in the UK...like a warm beach, the list goes on...
> 
> ...


What a load of tosh!

I like it here!

The thing about weather is that it comes down to appropriate clothing. Even the coldest winter n Europe you cab go out etc, in the summer here you can't!

I love not having dark afternoons here but in summer in Northern Eurpoe it is light in the morning and til 10:30 at night - great!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> No, English is not my first language, although, ironically, it's better than your's. So really, what case? My picture clearly shows that I'm Indian and the little flag next to my name is an Indian flag. So it doesn't really take a genius to figure it out, does it?
> 
> Regarding the workers, good job! Hopefully someone will take over from you when you leave.
> 
> Keeping my personal opinion aside, I do wish you the very best with your move. Dubai is going to have one less unappreciative person soon, a great loss.


Agree 100%


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

The UK and Europe is in financial mess at the moment, hope you choose a country wisely and I would avoid the UK and its triple dip recession!
Still looking forward to my new life in UAE, regardless of some of the comments


----------



## MooseBadda (Dec 22, 2012)

This is what happens when people see something they disagree with....and are unable to just walk away without getting involved. 
Gracious. 

*sigh*


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Having spent 8 yrs in HK, 8 years in UK and nearly a year here.......I'd rather bring my kids up here (the east) than the UK (the west).
> 
> Teenagers hate wherever they live if they've been there a long time. Mine are thrilled to be here experiencing a plethora of things unavailable to them in the UK...like a warm beach, the list goes on...
> 
> ...


Well done I totally agree


----------



## johnwasamover (Oct 24, 2012)

Correcting grammar on a forum ???? !!! A FORUM !! How dare anyone be so un grammatical and so uneducated !!! How common !


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> How old are your kids? I do believe that spoiling your kids is down to individual parenting. Unfortunately, I've seen too often how parents try to compensate for the lack of time and attention by showering their kids with the latest gadgets.
> 
> I also understand though that unless you put your foot down and say no from the time that they're little, they will grow up treating you like their own personal bank.
> 
> ...


bravo!

There was a guy on the radio claiming that strict parenting was cruel. He allowed his 2 year old to eat what she wants, because then she doesn't cry. That's a good thing, right?! When asked what she ate: junk, junk and cola. He said she was a bit overweight, but what 2 year old isn't.
It was suggested to him that he should tell the child what to eat, and cryin gwas no bad thing.
If i wasn't driving at the time, i would have been hitting my head off a door, repeatedly.

There is no doubt that parenting properly is not easy. That doesn't mean that you have to avoid it. There is no 'easy life' in this respect.
My kids do not have ipads. At 3 and 8, they are both, unbelievably, in a minority amongst their peers. They only watch TV on a Thursday evening, and maybe a Saturday morning. That's it.
I see pain in the future, but also resolve to deal with it.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Zee2012 said:


> The UK and Europe is in financial mess at the moment, hope you choose a country wisely and I would avoid the UK and its triple dip recession!
> Still looking forward to my new life in UAE, regardless of some of the comments


Expectation of a devaluation in the pound today. Wish i had a bunch of cash to send home right now!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I think most people see an attack on living in Dubai as an attack on their own ability to make the correct choices in life. Which is why people venomously defend their own position or type "Yeah, I agree" after quoting 3 paragraphs of another post. "If you don't like it, leave" also stems from this malaise on their own abilities.

The fact that someone isn't defending living in Dubai but their own decision to come here, underlies their deeper feelings on the subject and contradicts what they are actually banging on about.

To the OP, congratulations and the very best of luck for the future, but be polite on the way out.


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

vantage said:


> Expectation of a devaluation in the pound today. Wish i had a bunch of cash to send home right now!


Yeah more expensive for me moving out initially! However due to the exchange rate, my wage has gone up by £3,000 in two months. I will need to seek advice about sending money back home once there.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Zee2012 said:


> Yeah more expensive for me moving out initially! However due to the exchange rate, my wage has gone up by £3,000 in two months. I will need to seek advice about sending money back home once there.


Check this thread out:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-living-dubai/143884-bank-accounts-dubai.html

on a side-note: a 3K bump .. not bad.. not bad at all...


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Saraswat, I will start tracking the exchange rate and start reviewing some money transfer service providers. Well that's if I ever get there!


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Doh! Not 3k, must have changed again


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

milkshake2044 said:


> Well we moved here 3 years ago from the uk. Have had an ok time here and have 2 kids in school. We have decided to leave so that we can give our kids a more normal life so to speak and to make sure they don't get too spoiled.
> We have all been spoiled here in Dubai and after 3 years here the charm of this place has faded and I can see it for what it really is. Corrupt, morally void and not a great place to raise kids at all.
> We have decided to move to Europe so that we can have seasons and be outdoors more. The mall culture in Dubai is dull and during summer there is no other alternative. The slave labour of the workers and maids is shocking and hopefully in Europe we won't see this as much.
> 
> While Dubai has been good for us I have to say I am Not at all sad to say goodbye. It's a great place for single people and families but for a short time only.


I whole heartily agree with you


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

ZeeKhan said:


> Well done I totally agree


What rubbish, you can go out all months of the year in the UK. You only need appropriate clothing! The same cannot be said of the summer here.

I do like it here but les not over simplify Northern Europe!


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Zee2012 said:


> I will be moving to Abu Dhabi soon and looking to put my kids through private eduction. I've read some of this thread and it sounds like your saying the eduction is poor? Surely it's got to be better than UK schools with the drugs, drink, fighting and the teen pregnancy culture?


abu dhabi? really... good luck with that. they only have one mall which is the marina mall, yes i know its a tax free country and all and good to raise your kids, but then again were still foreigners here and money isn't everything. just wait until the 110 degree weather to kick in...yikes!!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

crt454 said:


> abu dhabi? really... good luck with that. they only have one mall which is the marina mall, yes i know its a tax free country and all and good to raise your kids, but then again were still foreigners here and money isn't everything. just wait until the 110 degree weather to kick in...yikes!!


One mall...or 12 or more?
http://visitabudhabi.ae/en/what.to.do/shopping/shopping.malls.aspx


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

450 pupils in a primary school in England and every single one is second language!

I don't have a problem with this, if i didn't like and embrace a multi culture society I wouldn't be here. However, England has changed a lot of the last few years.....have your eyes open about the reality! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-21572096


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

lxinuk said:


> if you think it's boring here in the summer with 'only' a mall to visit.....You wait til you get 6 months of rain, snow for a month and dark nights for six months unable to cycle, or even walk outside for long. Unable to even go to Burger King or cinema because its twice the cost it is here.
> .


Are you being sarcastic or serious ?


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

How much is the cinema? UK very expensive now 1 litre of petrol £1.40 about 8 dhs! About £25 to go to cinema when you throw in popcorn


----------



## weissr (Feb 15, 2013)

Zee2012 said:


> How much is the cinema? UK very expensive now 1 litre of petrol £1.40 about 8 dhs! About £25 to go to cinema when you throw in popcorn


I single cinema Ticket is 12 Pound (peak) but its possible to buy a "all you can see" ticket for 15 a month.
The major problem with living (at least) in London are the Flat prices, just ridiculous...


----------



## Juu (Jan 22, 2013)

Melo_88 said:


> Well said Pamela: No place is perfect. I've gone through different section in the forum (UK, Spain, Portugal... etc) places that I thought are heaven, and expats have their REAL issues there and everywhere. Of course there are places that are better than others, but neither would you find the perfect or the worst place.


Well, one could say North Korea might win the worst place 

Apologies for trolling such a serious topic opcorn:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

lxinuk said:


> Teenagers hate wherever they live if they've been there a long time. Mine are thrilled to be here experiencing a plethora of things unavailable to them in the UK...like a warm beach, the list goes on...
> 
> if you think it's boring here in the summer with 'only' a mall to visit.....You wait til you get 6 months of rain, snow for a month and dark nights for six months unable to cycle, or even walk outside for long. Unable to even go to Burger King or cinema because its twice the cost it is here.



This is because they were brought up there and were used to do the same things. When I first moved to Canada, I could not cope with the winter until I received a great advice. If you want to live in Canada you must embrace the cold and do things that most people do that opened a plethora of things. Ditto, it was a great time and yeah I love the winter, the slush, the snow storm, even blizzards mostly because I see it in a different way. I like seeing the seasons changing, I like a good workout and shoveling is a hell of a work out right after a snow storm. you see a bunch of kids getting together helping their parents to clean the drive way!

When the cars get stuck in the parking lot there is no much socializing all neighbours come together to clean up the mess and true friendships can be built just there because of a simple event!

I think the whole thing pretty simple. The day you feel things are not working out for your family and if you feel there is a better option just move on. We all (supposedly) do that or try.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> This is because they were brought up there and were used to do the same things. When I first moved to Canada, I could not cope with the winter until I received a great advice. If you want to live in Canada you must embrace the cold and do things that most people do that opened a plethora of things. Ditto, it was a great time and yeah I love the winter, the slush, the snow storm, even blizzards mostly because I see it in a different way. I like seeing the seasons changing, I like a good workout and shoveling is a hell of a work out right after a snow storm. you see a bunch of kids getting together helping their parents to clean the drive way!
> 
> When the cars get stuck in the parking lot there is no much socializing all neighbours come together to clean up the mess and true friendships can be built just there because of a simple event!
> 
> I think the whole thing pretty simple. The day you feel things are not working out for your family and if you feel there is a better option just move on. We all (supposedly) do that or try.


I'd rather embrace the cold and layer up, at least you can walk outside for as long as you like if you got your north face gear on, try walking out here in the summer for 30 minutes straight...YOU CANT.
God Bless America!


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

I wish you enjoy your stay in Europe. I do like the safe side of almost all of UAE. Really wish more people will take it as a second home. So that people will not feel too lonely here. I　ｍｅａｎ　ｅｘｐａｔｓ．


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't see the same problems as a lot of people do here in Dubai. I love Dubai, but just like any other place you gotta take the good with the bad. I was in Europe back in the earlier 2000's and the day i left Europe was the happiest day of my life. I even dread having a stopover there. I dread what the triple dip recession will have on that already beat to hell economy. But some people think i'm crazy for saying that, but that's how i feel. To each their own.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

crt454 said:


> abu dhabi? really... good luck with that. they only have one mall which is the marina mall, yes i know its a tax free country and all and good to raise your kids, but then again were still foreigners here and money isn't everything. just wait until the 110 degree weather to kick in...yikes!!


120... Lets get it straight!


----------



## Lollyodie (Mar 4, 2013)

Definitely expensive in Europe and I take the sun any day over the cold weather


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Lollyodie said:


> Definitely expensive in Europe and I take the sun any day over the cold weather


i can understand that, you being Irish, because cold usually means wet and miserable too! (i married an NI girl)

I adore a crisp, dry cold. You can see for miles and miles. The snow and ice is dry and powdery. Everything is quiet. Damp dog steaming by the fire.
It is the slush, mud, sleet, driving rain of a cold winter that really grinds you down!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

vantage said:


> I adore a crisp, dry cold. You can see for miles and miles. The snow and ice is dry and powdery. Everything is quiet. Damp dog steaming by the fire.


Okay, which fairy tale are we talking about? 
I will take that weather any day to the beach and the sun here.


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

OK, I missed (or forgot) who it was that said "embrace what's good about where you are".... I agree with that, and would like to add "but be realistic about the cruddy parts, too". I've lived in the deserts of Alaska in Fairbanks, in the steamy heat of the coastal south, and in the slushy bone-chilling cold of the great lakes areas and the dry heat of central Texas. Every single one of those places have things about them that I was thrilled to leave, but there are aspects of each that I still miss dearly. It's a yin-yang thing ...... taking both good and bad and making it work for wherever you are. *shrug*


----------



## babyfleur (Mar 4, 2013)

Interesting... I've heard that a few times about Dubai being superficial, every place has it's advantages and disadvantages and this is just one of those places where you can't plan to settle permanently as they won't even allow you - the whole purpose is to attract talent that will only be here temporarily.

Good luck to your family back in the U.K!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

DebbieT11 said:


> OK, I missed (or forgot) who it was that said "embrace what's good about where you are".... I agree with that, and would like to add "but be realistic about the cruddy parts, too". I've lived in the deserts of Alaska in Fairbanks, in the steamy heat of the coastal south, and in the slushy bone-chilling cold of the great lakes areas and the dry heat of central Texas. Every single one of those places have things about them that I was thrilled to leave, but there are aspects of each that I still miss dearly. It's a yin-yang thing ...... taking both good and bad and making it work for wherever you are. *shrug*


Good philosophy, albeit who can survive an east coast wing in winter (UK not us)!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Okay, which fairy tale are we talking about?
> I will take that weather any day to the beach and the sun here.


Exactly which fairy tale are you talking about, how many days you taking it to the beach in July and August?

Give me a crisp morning on a mountain, boards on my feet, bluebird sky after a big dump any day of the week (I know those days are rare even in the mountain west, but I sure missing knowing they do happen). A year and a half or so till I am back there for good, cannot come too fast for me


----------



## aces38 (Nov 20, 2012)

Been here 6 months now . I can assure you it is a 2 year deal for me then heading back home


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Exactly which fairy tale are you talking about, how many days you taking it to the beach in July and August?
> 
> Give me a crisp morning on a mountain, boards on my feet, bluebird sky after a big dump any day of the week (I know those days are rare even in the mountain west, but I sure missing knowing they do happen). A year and a half or so till I am back there for good, cannot come too fast for me


As you pointed out, there are a lot more days here that I can enjoy the weather than days like you describe back home. Most of the time winter is just a cold, wet, slushy mess.


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Still waiting to get out there, so not someone who can comment, however check the country of origin of posters as a lot of negative comments coming from US expats. I would compare negatively if I lived in the USA (nice weather and beaches), try living in the UK!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> Exactly which fairy tale are you talking about, how many days you taking it to the beach in July and August?
> 
> Give me a crisp morning on a mountain, boards on my feet, bluebird sky after a big dump any day of the week (I know those days are rare even in the mountain west, but I sure missing knowing they do happen). A year and a half or so till I am back there for good, cannot come too fast for me


err, exactly what I was saying. The sound of cold air and sunshine sounds MUCH better than the beach and sun here 

I have been spending a lot of time in Turkey lately (for work), and fortunately the weather has been mostly dry and cold. LOVE it.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

aces38 said:


> I can assure you it is a 2 year deal for me then heading back home


That comment reminds me what we used to say when first moving out of United-State-of-Texas...

That was 16 years, 6 countries and 10 houses ago... 

It is getting to the point now that we are a little worried about moving back one day and have to re-learn how to live "normal" again... 

Up to us, we would stay out indefinitely but concerned about our son not knowing how / feel to be an American, more importantly a Texan 

We do love that he grew up Internationally and completely "colorblind" racially, just hope he will be able to keep that going back to the USofTexas.

Well, inshaallah... Que sera, sera...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Take that boy home... every kids needs to play in a sewer river and catch crawdads, go run through texas native flower fields in the spring, dangle your foot off some dock on some lake no where with a box of worms and a fishing pole on a lazy day, enjoy a day out mudd'in out in the always dry but every so often muddy river bottoms, and to go cow tippin with other high school ijiots  Oh, and lets not forget... Maybe get a chance to think about "Never Smok'in Weed With Willie Again'... Or maybe that is just a song


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Is there a "how long were you here" thread? But ccr I feel the exact same as you, and we're leaving in June....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Course there is... this thread is just a celebration of someone getting to escape this place! Wait till you see the how long thread


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

rsinner said:


> err, exactly what I was saying. The sound of cold air and sunshine sounds MUCH better than the beach and sun here


Sorry my bad...



rsinner said:


> I have been spending a lot of time in Turkey lately (for work), and fortunately the weather has been mostly dry and cold. LOVE it.


I had been working in Singapore 50% of the time since August and loving the rain. It poured most every day during my Feb trip, people did not seem to understand why I got pleasure out of walking through some rain drops getting back to the hotel.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

XDoodle****** said:


> As you pointed out, there are a lot more days here that I can enjoy the weather than days like you describe back home. Most of the time winter is just a cold, wet, slushy mess.


Could not disagree more, guess it depends on where you winter. Winter on the front range is glorious, sure maybe up to a week after a big storm it is messy but it dries up quickly. In the mountains yes spring can be messy but it is just the price you pay for the explosion of wild flowers just around the corner. To each there own, I get out and enjoy the warmth here, but come on, it is already 90 degrees and we are not even in April yet. Went running mid day the other afternoon and nearly stroked out


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Take that boy home... every kids needs to play in a sewer river and catch crawdads, go run through texas native flower fields in the spring, dangle your foot off some dock on some lake no where with a box of worms and a fishing pole on a lazy day, enjoy a day out mudd'in out in the always dry but every so often muddy river bottoms, and to go cow tippin with other high school ijiots  Oh, and lets not forget... Maybe get a chance to think about "Never Smok'in Weed With Willie Again'... Or maybe that is just a song


He gets to "go home" every year to see the grandparents, shoot HIS guns in the back yard (he "owns" more rifles than me ), caught his first fish with granddad, run barefoot at the county fair, eat Tex-Mex , played at Schlitterbahn, tubing down the Guadalupe, singing "I left my tears on the JUICE box" , etc...

But while living overseas, he gets to snow ski almost every week-end year-round, ski in the Alps during Xmas break, learn to sing the Egyptian national anthem in arabic, speak with British accent for 3 years , best friends with kids from all over the world, formed the first "friendship circle" around the Great Pyramid, swam in the Red Sea, ride a camel, on his 3rd passport, visited more countries than his age lane:... and a million other things...

When asked where from, he used to answer "Abu Dhabi", then later "Egypt", then now simply "I don't know"...


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

We get to escape in June glad to see I'm not alone hehe


----------

